# A new old chainsaw



## kweinert (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, I know this is very small but it will do for me for now for what I need it for.

A few years back when my ex-mother-in-law moved to Florida I inherited this chainsaw, a Stihl 015L. Sometime back before 1984 it was.

I don't know how long it had been before then that it had been used, but I know I've never fired it up.

Until tonight.

Picked up some 1:40 fuel mix, put it in, pulled the cord a few times - and it fired up. Surprised the hell out of me.

The chain is pretty loose so I'm not using it yet. Oh, and the off switch doesn't work. Putting the choke on will kill it, as will smothering it.

So, aside from telling my little story I'm going to ask if anyone has a good place to get a manual for this. I'm still hitting up Google, just haven't had any luck yet. I did find that they can be found on feebay still, along with a bunch of parts.

Ken


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2012)

No clue on the manual, I would have to search for it just like you are, maybe try googling stihl chainsaw manuals. If you choke it to kill it you might want to pick up some extra spark plugs as they will foul by killing the engine that way. It wont hurt anything, just the plugs. Check the wire that goes from the switch to the coil also, sometimes they get disconnected or cut by the flywheel.


----------

